# Sheraton Broadway plantation at Myrtle Beach July 11-18



## lily28

1 bedroom villa available at the Sheraton Broadway Plantation at Myrtle Beach July 11-18, 2015. $700 for the week


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## Pardytime

Interested.  Sent you a PM earlier today.


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## skimble

I would be interested in renting July 15-18 if that is at all possible.


----------



## lily28

Sorry. Full week only.


----------



## natashateach

*Sheraton Broadway plantation*



lily28 said:


> Sorry. Full week only.




I'm sending you a Private message. Very interested.


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## rickandcindy23

Is this the smaller one bedroom?  I will also send a PM.


----------



## lily28

It is a small 1 bedroom, about 500 square feet.  Thanks


----------



## natashateach

*Broadway Plantation*

Is there a kitchen? How many will it sleep?


----------



## lily28

There is a kitchen. It sleeps 4 with 1 bedroom and 1 sofa bed. Thanks


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## natashateach

I private messaged you.


----------



## lily28

Still available


----------



## skimble

How about July 14-18... could I rent just those days?


----------



## lily28

Sorry. Has to be full week. Thanks


----------



## technut

Is a partial week rental available now?


----------



## lily28

no longer available


----------

